
Suggestionbox: Personalization and recommendation machine learning for Docker - matryer
https://blog.machinebox.io/introducing-suggestionbox-personalization-and-recommendation-machine-learning-in-a-docker-b9d69f937716
======
piotrrojek
i love how machinebox provides excellent developer experience, other companies
should learn from these guys

